# ABC Family Channel: Do you watch shows on this channel?



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone here watch ABC Family (in the USA) / Family Channel (in Canada)?

If so, which Family cartoons/shows do you enjoy? Which Family cartoons/shows make you scramble for the remote in order to change the channel, so your eyeballs don't burn?

Has a ABC Family Channel cartoon/show ever inspired a new roleplaying idea for you?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2008)

Kyle XY is about it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2008)

The Middleman, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> Kyle XY is about it.




Crud, I completely forgot about that show. I started watching the last seaon of it and loved it. When is it usually on?


----------



## Mallus (Dec 17, 2008)

I adored The Middleman. Other than that, no.


----------



## Grymar (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never even turned it on.  As my boys get older (now 4 and 1), I'm sure we will.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> Kyle XY is about it.




Kyle XY is a great show. It airs on the SPACE Channel here in Canada.



Crothian said:


> The Middleman, too.



Hmm, I've never heard of this one. What's it about?

It's important to note that Canada's Family Channel is a lot different than ABC Family. I hadn't realized that when I asked the question.

Family.ca


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hmm, I've never heard of this one. What's it about?




It is about Awesome!!  The premise is a bit hokey, super secret agent recruits semi loser girl because her disinterest in the world makes her a perfect agent. The characters are fun, and the writing is good.  Each episode has a theme, but cool geek themes.  They had Escape from New York theme, Ghostbusters theme, Die Hard theme, and things like that.  And the jokes can be really subtle some I didn't notice the first or second time watching an episode.   It is not sure if the show is going to come back, but it is one of those that I'm going to get on DVD and then force my friends to watch Clockwork Orange like.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Dec 17, 2008)

ABC Family can also come up with acceptable mini series. They had both _Fallen_ and _Samurai Girl_. It is the sort of channel I keep an eye on just in case, but only watch ocaisionally.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2008)

I forgot about Samurai Girl, that was good.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Crud, I completely forgot about that show. I started watching the last seaon of it and loved it. When is it usually on?



It is back on in January


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2008)

Mallus said:


> I adored The Middleman. Other than that, no.




Speaking of, has anyone heard if it is going to be back?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> Speaking of, has anyone heard if it is going to be back?



My quick google-fu didn't turn up anything. Nothing unfortunate mentioned on the MiddleBlog either. So, I don't know.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2008)

A few months ago I read something that lead me to believe they were hoping good DVD sales would enable them to come back.  I haven't heard anything on the DVD though.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 17, 2008)

Hm. having thought about it, it occurs to me that I actually have to think about which channel/network the shows I watch are on.  Thus is the nature of TiVo.

When I'm scanning through shows to watch, I don't say, "let's look at what's on ABC Family".  I ask what's on, in general.  Which channel it is rarely matters.  Only occasionally, I'll look specifically at Discovery to see if there's something good, but otherwise, not so much.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2008)

Besides The Middleman, the only thing I watch on ABC Family is Whose Line it is Anyway? reruns. I do love that show.


----------



## Villano (Dec 17, 2008)

Apparently, at some Battlestar Galactica con in the UK, Mark Sheppard, aka Manservant Neville, said that Middleman was "dead".


----------



## Wycen (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't generally watch ABC Family however last week I sent an email to friends asking who was going to host for a must see TV event, "The Miser Brothers Christmas".  I didn't know it was on ABC Family at the time, just remembered the ABC part.

I may have to reevaluate my friends as none of them responded and frankly, if you didn't grow up watching those stop motion Christmas specials than I'd have to question your Americhristmasocity.  

So I have actually watched something on ABC Family, but most of the time I don't even know it's there.


----------

